# 9’ Steelhead Rod for sale



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

9’ graphite, 2 piece Riversider Noodle rod for sale. My backup rod for a few seasons, but is barely used. Message me for any questions, thanks 
$60 pick up in Independence, OH


----------



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

bump


----------

